# good source of nectar?



## Estell Tabor (Aug 5, 2014)

I noticed honey bees working sericea lespedesa yesterday. Just wondering if its a good source of nectar. The stuff grows everywhere, i know its invasive.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Every year I see some bees on it, not many but some, more than I see on goldenrod and I can smell the goldenrod in the hives.

It blooms at the right time of the year, even if there is a drought it has some flowers.


----------

